# C7 male chassis mount



## dcginc

Looking to remove a hard wired two wire AC power cord on my Heed Canamp and replace with a C7 style cable.
   
  I cannot seem to find the chassis side for a custom install.
   
  Thoughts? Thxs


----------



## Steve Eddy

The mating receptacle for the C7 is a C8.
   
  Can get 'em from Mouser Electronics (see A and B at the top of the page).
   
  http://www.mouser.com/catalog/644/usd/1247.pdf
   
  I found a screw mount one in my sample/junk box. If you'd like it, PM me a mailing address and I'll drop it in the mail tomorrow.
   
  se


----------



## dcginc

THxs, I just sent you a PM.
   
  No wonder I couldn't find anything under a C7 search!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





dcginc said:


> THxs, I just sent you a PM.
> 
> No wonder I couldn't find anything under a C7 search!


 
   





   
  Here's a handy little chart with all the various IEC 320 designations.
   

   
  Good luck with your project!
   
  se


----------



## eclipes

great a bit off topic but i guess its somewhat related than opening a new thread. I'm thinking about switching the powercable on my Swans MKIII which using a C7 outlet. I bought a PS Audio C7 power punch power cable and didn't realize it was a C7 polarized meaning one side is rounded and the other is squared. Will it still fit in my speakers? If it doesn't, I heard someone using a knife it shave the squared side off making it round, but don't know if this is safe... Need some help guys.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


eclipes said:


> great a bit off topic but i guess its somewhat related than opening a new thread. I'm thinking about switching the powercable on my Swans MKIII which using a C7 outlet. I bought a PS Audio C7 power punch power cable and didn't realize it was a C7 polarized meaning one side is rounded and the other is squared. Will it still fit in my speakers? If it doesn't, I heard someone using a knife it shave the squared side off making it round, but don't know if this is safe... Need some help guys.


 

 It would be okay to trim down the polarized plug.
   
  Alternatively, you can buy a power cable with a non-polarized C7 plug, such as the Pangea AC-14 (Link: http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGAC14C7).
   
  -Courtesy of SE


----------



## eclipes

thanks... yeah I wasn't aware the PS Audio was a polarized plug, bought it online so didn't get a chance to check and see. If it doesn't work out, i'll definitely look into the Pangea AC-14... the price looks good too, much cheaper than what i've seen. 
  
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> It would be okay to trim down the polarized plug.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcginc

Thxs, will post pixs and offer comments on sound when done.


----------



## dcginc

I too had shaved down a PSAudio C7 punch cord some yrs ago to use with a sono product, worked fine, same cable now on my cable box receiver.


----------



## eclipes

how do you guys shave/trim it down? just use a knife or some sharp x-acto knife maybe?


----------



## dcginc

just used a razorblade knive to trim it down...


----------



## eclipes

okay guys, it worked. Used a razor blade knife and trimmed it down. Much easier than I thought. Thanks for all the helpp


----------



## Steve Eddy

Great!
   
  se


----------

